# Fantasy Fest hyatt SSH odds



## PhillyD45 (May 13, 2015)

What are the odds of getting into Sunset Harbor for Fantasy Fest if reserved last week of April? Any idea???


----------



## bdh (May 17, 2015)

PhillyD45 said:


> What are the odds of getting into Sunset Harbor for Fantasy Fest if reserved last week of April? Any idea???



Literally 1 in 40.  The majority of HSH FF week owners either use the week themselves or rent them out for $2500 to $4000 - but there is usually 1 HRC person that wins the lottery and exchanges in (there are 40 units at HSH, hence the 1 in 40).


----------



## Kal (May 17, 2015)

I would think 1 in 40 is generous.  My estimate is very close to ZERO.  Any available units for the FF week have already been released.  If you didn't get one, I suggest 2016 FF.


----------



## bdh (May 17, 2015)

Kal said:


> I would think 1 in 40 is generous.  My estimate is very close to ZERO.  Any available units for the FF week have already been released.  If you didn't get one, I suggest 2016 FF.



There used to be 3 maybe 4 exchanges that would get in 5+ years ago, but that number has gone done each year - so ZERO may be the new norm.  

Re: "If you didn't get one" - if OP didn't get one, they should shoot for 2017 as its already too late to have a shot at 2016.  

I suspect the reality is that the OP's best bet is a Redweek rental.  (Sorry TUG, I just don't see a TUG FF listing happening due to the basic "thrifty" nature of the TUG crowd.)


----------

